# Selling a car in France while being overseas...



## saffron_gin (May 21, 2021)

Is it possible? How do I do it? 

TIA


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

I bought a car in france from someone who was themselves overseas. We filled out a certificate de cesession and I mailed her one signed by me, along with the carte grise (which was in the vehicle) to sign and return to me. It took a lot of mailing things, and we had to agree on a date of sale that was a bit in advance so I could do the carte grise transfer in the time allotted, but it worked. I knew her, so I had confidence during the mailing back and forth period.


----------



## saffron_gin (May 21, 2021)

ARPC said:


> I bought a car in france from someone who was themselves overseas. We filled out a certificate de cesession and I mailed her one signed by me, along with the carte grise (which was in the vehicle) to sign and return to me. It took a lot of mailing things, and we had to agree on a date of sale that was a bit in advance so I could do the carte grise transfer in the time allotted, but it worked. I knew her, so I had confidence during the mailing back and forth period.


Thank you so much for sharing this...I actually brought the carte grise with me, in the case that I was able to arrange for a sale from here...but the young French man who was going to help me with the sale called ANTS and came back telling me that my TDS would be needed...although my recent online searches didn't back up this assertion...

Can you tell me when you did this transaction?


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

That was in 2020. I don’t know what a TDS is. The carte grise transfer I did through my mechanic here, and didn’t use or ask ANTS anything myself (the horror). I bought another car in france from a person in france last January (2022) and we just used the carte grise and certificate of cessesion, again via the mechanic.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

TDS = titre de séjour (i.e., your residence permit for France). For expats, the TDS is the equivalent of the Carte National d'identité for a French citizen. If your French connection is trying to go through ANTS, you may be able to simply e-mail a scan of either 1) both sides of your carte de séjour or (if you're still on the validated visa titre de séjour) 2) the relevant pages from your passport (identity page + page containing your validated visa).


----------

